# Apache-Konfiguration



## z-coupe (1. August 2006)

Weiss nicht ob mein Post an dieser Stelle richtig ist, falls nicht Mods bitte verschieben.

Also nun zu meinem Problem:
Ich habe bei mir den Apache2 istalliert der auch soweit ganz gut läft. Kann den sowohl über localhost als auch übers Netzwerk ansprechen. Ich wollte nun den Apache fürs Internet freigeben, habe mir eine Adresse von NO-IP.com geholt. Mein Problem ist nun dass, ich nicht auf den Apache übers Internet komme.
Ich habe meinen Router entsprechend konfiguriert so dass es funktionieren müsste. Ich habe noch den Tomcat auf dem Port 8080 laufen, auf den komme ich ohne weiteres übers Internet drauf, aber den Apache findet er nicht. 
Muss ich irgendwelche Einstellungen beim Tomcat vornehmen, dass er über die On-IP adresse ansprechbar ist?


----------



## ripkens (1. August 2006)

1. Du sagst du kannst in über localhost und Netzwerk ansprechen, welches Netzwerk meinst du damit, Deine lokale IP oder die externe die du von deinem Provider bekommen hast?

2. Ist der Port 80 in der Firewall offen?

3. Kennt der Apache den vhost name.NO-IP.com?

Marcus


----------



## z-coupe (1. August 2006)

1. Ich meine interne Netzwerk, wenn ich mich an einen anderen Rechner im gleichen Netzwerk setze und http://Rechnername eingebe sehe ich Startseite

2. müsste eigentlich, ich überprüfe es aber gleich noch

3. Was meinst du damit? Muss ich den VHost in der httpd.conf einstellen? Ich habe doch bereits den ServerName auf meine No-IP- Adresse gesetzt.

Bin leider nicht wirklich eine Apache- Profi. Sorry wenn ich dumm frage

Edit:
Port 80 ist sowohl in der Router- als auch in der Windows- Firewall freigeschaltet


----------



## ripkens (1. August 2006)

Wenn du http://name.no-ip.com aufrufst, dann wird dieser name laut http 1.1 standards an den apache übergeben.

Du solltest dir also entweder eine vhost für name.no-ip.com:80 einrichten oder *:80, dann landen alle requests im gleichen vhost.

Wenn du name.no-ip.com anpingst, bekommst du dann replies?
Wenn ja, dann versuch auch mal http://IP_VON_PING aufzurufen.

Marcus


----------



## z-coupe (1. August 2006)

Wie richte ich dem vhost korrekt ein?

Wenn ich einen ping an name.no-ip.com absetze, zeigt er mir zwar an welche IP- Adresse das ist bekommt aber Zeitüberschreitung


----------



## ripkens (1. August 2006)

Ok, vielleicht beantwortet dein Router keine Pings, oder der no-ip.com dns Eintrag ist nicht aktuell.

Vergleich mal die IP mit der von http://www.showmyip.com

Wenn identisch, dann lässt der Router keine Pings zu, wenn nicht identisch, dann no-ip.com Eintrag aktualisieren.

Wie man einen VVHOST mit apache anlegt steht auf apache.org und 1000 anderen threads in etlichen foren.


Marcus


----------



## z-coupe (1. August 2006)

Die IP ist identisch. 
Versuche dann mal vhost einzurichten, durchforste dann mal die 1000 anderen Threads


----------



## z-coupe (1. August 2006)

Habe einen VHost angelegt, aber nichts tut sich


----------



## ripkens (1. August 2006)

Hast du einen Router?

Port 8080 funktioniert ja, hast du den bei portforwardings eingestellt und port 80 vielleicht nicht?

Wenn ein Netzwerkrechner darauf zugreifen kann, aber extern nicht, dann könnte es eigentlich nur noch der router sein.

Gruß

Marcus


----------



## z-coupe (2. August 2006)

Port 8080 müsste eigentlich genau so eingestellt sein wie Port 80. Ich überprüf das gleich mal.

Danke schon mal für die Tipps, wenn noch weitere Ideeen sind bitte posten

Edit:
Halleluja, es geht

Hatte beim Router übersehen, dass der Port 80 für einen bestimmten IP- Bereich gesperrt war. Habe ihn jetzt für die eine IP freigeschaltet und siehe da es geht.

@ripkens
Danke für die Tipps


----------

